# West UCLA meet!! July 17 @ 1pm



## Tommiexboi (Jun 28, 2005)

West Ucla meet 

Where: Lot 36 at UCLA campus. Corner of Federal and Wilshire.
When: July 17th Sunday
Time: 1:00pm to whenever
Afterwards: Possible drive or canyon run, Malachi can help me out with that 

Here are some directions:

Via 405, Exit Wilshire
Take Wilshire Blvd East.
Make a left on VETERAN
Take the first right onto KINROSS

It's on the Northeast corner of Wilshire and Veteran



Please be sure to bring your cameras and remember the more fooling around the more the cops will come! 

This will be also posted in other european forums as well as others... lets try to make it a big one like de anza meet 

you can find the map here:
http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=271991


----------



## Tommiexboi (Jun 28, 2005)

bump it up!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Damn, should've read it, and I was in Westwood that day too.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

In Burbank off of the 5 in the Best Buy shopping center on Friday and Saturday nights is usually a good get together. Saw a lot of nice kits and hooked up cars.


----------

